# Best gas monitor?



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

So my 4 in 1 is up for calibration and I'm looking to replace it. The question I have is I have been looking for a gas analyzer as well. Is there one unit that can do both?

I have to have a unit for dropping in manholes but I would like to do a little detective work on my house. My kids have been in a constant state of sickness lately and I wondered if it's an air quality issue in my house. 

I know I have an elevated CO level if the wind hits our house just right but I'm not ready to replace my furnace and HWH to blower units just yet. I should do a flue liner first but I know as soon as I do, I'll be replacing one or the other. 

I'm just not up to speed on the gas monitoring technology and thought maybe some of you were.


----------

